# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  jan 13 group photo

## elgreaux

Thanks to Tim for organizing a nice forum gathering, lovely group as seen here... plus Rosemond behind the lens...

----------


## dadto6

Cool!

----------


## tim

Rosemond performs his magic once more, well done! :thumb up: 

I enjoyed meeting new friends and old in this time-tested venue.  And yes, that's Kara and Bob on the back row.:)

----------


## didier

nice photo rosie!  a fun gathering.

----------


## cec1

How nice to see friends getting together . . . great that Tim organized the party and that so many people could attend!

----------


## GramChop

Great photo, Rosemond.  Nice to see Kara and Bob's smiling face.

----------


## kent1994

Nice photo. Thanks!

----------

